# Shoes/Skids for new HSS928



## billns (Dec 20, 2015)

The new HSS928's come with heavy duty skids on the rear of the auger housing. Is there a need to put skids on the sides as well?


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Well, it can't hurt. These guys have.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/76041-belt-suspenders.html


----------



## ZOMGVTEK (Sep 25, 2014)

I have a 624 with rear skids, and an 828 with side skids. The side skis bang into raised surfaces a lot easier, especially if coming into them at an angle. The rear skids mostly float over everything unless the scraper hits something. 

The one thing I like about the side skids, is how easy it makes clearing the curb near a mailbox or cleaning up the gap between the driveway and road. I can just ram the side of the blower into the curb and drag it across, it just wears the shoe thats designed to wear anyways.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

billns said:


> The new HSS928's come with heavy duty skids on the rear of the auger housing. Is there a need to put skids on the sides as well?


I would definitely install them.
The side skids are the "_*bodyguards*_" of your auger housing and auger serrations.
Yes, if the rear skids are properly adjusted it should be ok, but me as a safety measure I would install side skids on it. The auger housing is alredy drilled for them.

You would not want this to happen to your HSS.



















I might be just me, but this would be easier to avoid if you have side shoes.


----------

